# Protest in Sandton tomorrow



## DougP (12/9/19)

Just a heads up guys...
Sandton is gonna be a no go zone tomorrow...

Dear All,

A meeting was held this morning with various City officials and the organisers for tomorrow’s sit in protest in Sandton.

Here are some of the logistics shared and agreed upon with the officials and the organisers:
· 100 ablution facilities will be delivered tonight at midnight for the protest. And organisers will endeavour to have these removed by the end of the day, if not removed, JMPD will remove them.
Ø 26 x Mushroom Farm Park
Ø 5 x on Rivonia Road outside Nedbank at the corner of Maude.
Ø 40 x on Maude Street along the cycle lanes and where the traders are operating
Ø 4 x at VOC office at old library parking
Ø 10 x West street outside CitiBank
Ø 5 x on Fifth Street next to the food venders
Ø 5 x on Fifth Street outside Sandton City opposite the food vendor
Ø 5 x on Fredman Drive outside Rand Merchant Bank

· Their sponsors will be delivering water for the protestors and their truck will be parked along Rivonia Road outside the Hilton Hotel.
· The organisers confirmed that there will be 47 x 60 seater busses arriving at 3am and the protestors will be dropped off at mushroom Farm Park so therefore we are at least expecting 2900 members coming into Sandton towards the JSE. This excludes anyone coming in via public transport or private cars that will be joining the march.
· It is a SIT IN PROTEST around the JSE, from 3am to 3pm. There is NO march planned around the CBD. 
· Full road closure is planned for Maude Street only between Rivonia Road and West Street. Please avoid needing to use Maude Street tomorrow.
· SAPS, JMPD and Public order policing will have to monitor and manage should the group increases and will communicate further if road closures are needing to be wider.
· JMPD will manage traffic flow at the following intersections as these will be choke points in the CBD for the sit in protest:
Ø Rivonia Road and Maude Street
Ø Linden Road and Daisy Street
Ø Fredman Drive and Rivonia Road
Ø Gwen Lane and Fredman Drive
Ø Gwen Lane and Maude Street
Ø West Street and Maude Street
· Businesses operating along Maude Street and only have entrances and exits on Maude, i.e. Netcare and 82 on Maude can only have access into Maude via West Street only. I would recommend if staff who work at these two buildings can work from home, should consider doing that tomorrow as it will be extremely difficult to access Maude even with JMPD managing the intersection.
· Businesses and residents like The Marc, Nedbank, Sandown Village Office Park, and Sandown Manor should close your entrances along Maude and use your alternative entrances at Stella Street, Rivonia Road, Fredman Drive and Gwen Lane.
· The handing over of the memorandum is between 10h00 – 11h00 to JSE Executives but the sit in will continue until 3pm. The protestors will then disperse and go back to Mushroom Farm Park back to the busses.
· Organisers assured us that this is a peaceful sit in protest and they have no intention of entering any private buildings to protest.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Mo_MZ (12/9/19)

Thanks.. Traffic is gonna be a total mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/9/19)

Yeah. The whole of Sandton should work from home tomorrow. JSE staff included. Wonder who they will hand the memorandum over to if the building is closed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mo_MZ (12/9/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah. The whole of Sandton should work from home tomorrow. JSE staff included. Wonder who they will hand the memorandum over to if the building is closed.



LOL just imagine... The whole 2000 odd pitch up there and Sandton is a ghost town.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> LOL just imagine... The whole 2000 odd pitch up there and Sandton is a ghost town.



Hey at least there will be 100 more toilets to offset gautrain not having toilets this week.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (12/9/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Hey at least there will be 100 more toilets to offset gautrain not having toilets this week.




It's a sit in protest...


----------



## Silver (12/9/19)

Thanks for this @Blends Of Distinction 

I am actually going to move this thread to the Announcements subforum


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/9/19)

Nah we all going to be at work. Gonna be a fun day in Sandton tomorrow. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (12/9/19)

http://www.702.co.za/articles/360663/jmpd-warns-motorists-to-avoid-sandton-ahead-of-friday-shutdown

They expecting as much as 10 000 protestors 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/19)

Were you affected by the protest in Sandton today @JurgensSt ?
Just curious to find out if it was as big as what was expected?


----------



## Mo_MZ (13/9/19)

From my side I must say traffic into Sandton this morning (M1 Grayston) was a breeze at 7.30am.
Sandton seemed pretty much quiter then usual.
High police visibility though but nowhere near the thousands as reported or expected.
Our offices are close to Newscafe on Gwen.. We ended up having a social lol.

Love to hear how it went for others...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (14/9/19)

I saw lots of police and no protestors. Traffic was a breeze in and out compared to the rest of the days this week. I am on the corner of Rivonia and Katherine. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

